# Hand slaps



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I know this is a much discussed issue, but I am at my wits end. I've tried every remedy I can find. Light bands, twist the pouch, push the forks forward. Nothing helps.

As of now I have it setup with 3/4 inch straight cut simple shot black at 6 inches. I'm shooting 3/8 steel.

Is it possible to have a frame that just pops you with the bands because of the shape of the frame? I had the same hand slap when I used 1/2 inch by 7 inch TBG with 3/8 steel.

I think the frame and me just are not meant to be, which sucks as it is dead on accurate. I just can't take the abuse.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> I know this is a much discussed issue, but I am at my wits end. I've tried every remedy I can find. Light bands, twist the pouch, push the forks forward. Nothing helps.
> As of now I have it setup with 3/4 inch straight cut simple shot black at 6 inches. I'm shooting 3/8 steel.
> Is it possible to have a frame that just pops you with the bands because of the shape of the frame? I had the same hand slap when I used 1/2 inch by 7 inch TBG with 3/8 steel.
> I think the frame and me just are not meant to be, which sucks as it is dead on accurate. I just can't take the abuse.


hard to say could be the way you shoot. I shoot ott 1 to .75inch tbg with a 6 inch active length and never get hand slaps try a different pouch maybe go bigger or smaller and see if that helps or change the way you shoot but thats going to be difficult. You maybe doing something moving your hand in the way of the bands and not even know it and with out a slow motion camera it would be hard to see exactly what is going on .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, I also switched to ott and I very rarely get very minor hand slaps. Maybe less than one in 500 shots, and this only when I pay no attention. Try to shoot as you would a ttf setup, no pouch tweaking etc.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One thing that I know will cause it for sure is if the band grooves or ties are too low on the forks. The bands will whip around and get ya every time. Keep the bands tied as close to the top of the forks as possible. Hope this fixes it buddy. I know that I hate hand slap.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I failed to mention I am shooting ott.

I suppose you can't win them all lol, most frames I shoot ott I get very little or no hand slap. Thanks for the ideas though


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I for one am glad you brought this subject up, I’m sure it will benefit others. I honestly can’t tell you why I don’t experience hand slap anymore.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

It appears that you've tried a longer active length and thinner band set to reduce excess energy. That would have been my first suggestion.

When I shoot over the top, I 'flip' my wrist a little more after release, than when I shoot through the forks. This helps with band slaps as I believe the angle of the slingshot in the flipped position reduces band slaps when the bands return.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Could it be a release problem?


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm something of a TTF proponent for this very reason. A combination of TTF and a grip that wraps your fingers around the slingshot so it DOESN'T flip with every shot seems to be the ticket to avoid handslaps for me. That or just throw in the towel and go full starship. 

May I ask what frame you're using and/or for a picture? Not sure how useful it'll be here specifically, however in general with diagnostics I've found people will very rarely SAY what is causing the issue because if they could verbally identify it themselves they probably would have already caught it. Thus another set of eyes is much more likely to fix the problem.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

3/4" straights are a lot of rubber for 3/8 steel. Our friend Doc Winnie helped put this in perspective for me by suggesting I halve one band from my current setup, make a new set, and try it. Fascinating to find I still had plenty of speed, and the hand-slap all but stopped. I'd still get an occasional nip, but not the kind to rend flesh... If the bands have enough energy left to really come back and bite you, then they're not spending enough energy propelling the ammo. You either have to lose some rubber or increase the weight of your projectile.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

On my shorter slings i had hand slap and put a plastic hand protector in front of my hand stopped it in its tracks. The heavier ammo I would shoot the more the tubes and pouch curled down and slapped my hand!!WS


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Now I've noticed it, 3/4" straight cut is TOO much rubber, no question about it, Hula Baloo is right. 
Try 18mm/14mm and 500% elongation. You will find that it's also almost too much rubber, albeit a much lighter set. Try this, try even a bit lighter bands and report back


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

If your slingshot slaps you then you should slap it back and establish dominance. It needs to know that you will not be disrespected.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Raventree...

What frame are you shooting?

Where are you getting the slaps (index finger, other fingers, thumb)?

Pouch size?

I got finger slaps many years ago when I shot wide frames. These days I occasionally get a frame that slaps the back of my thumb but I usually figure it out. Last week I made a new frame that gave me mild thumb slaps so I moved my thumb down the fork about 3/16" and all was well.

Try a smaller pouch. I had another new frame that I was trying recently and was getting nasty thumb slaps. The leather pouch was about 3" long so I changed it to a shorter and narrower pouch and all is well.

Sometimes you can creep up or down on your fork hold and things will change. Sometimes a slightly longer or shorter band will change the rebound so the slaps stop. Sometimes a taper cut band will do the trick. Maybe try a 3/4 x 1/2 or 7/8 x 5/8 or 7/8 x 1/2. Pouch size and weight can change slaps too. Try a smaller pouch. The worst slaps I ever got were with huge 3 1/2" pouches. I shoot 7/8" .025-.030" flats with 3/8" steel and usually get no slaps. I sometimes shoot 3/4" and all is fine.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

You could shoot Micheal Jackson style... one glove. If I was hitting dead on and the bones were not breaking I'd be tempted to take the hand slap... but I am a bit strange that way.

I did learn something on this thread. Tie em up high.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I just recently strung up a new frame with SS Black on a 1cm straight cut for 3/8" ammo and was getting smacked. I went up to 1/2" and it was better. A little SSB goes a long way.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> I for one am glad you brought this subject up, I'm sure it will benefit others. I honestly can't tell you why I don't experience hand slap anymore.


...ummm. because you shoot with your feet?...

THWACK!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am including a picture of the slingshot. Before it had whacked me so hard I'd put it up for trade but it shoots to accurately for me, I must tame this beast lol. I will try cutting one of my bands in half and see what that does for me. The pouches are 2 1/4 x 5/8 or so and fairly thin (not roo thin but thin for cow leather). I found today that I can shoot with my index finger kind of straight and I don't get hit but I am less accurate.

I'm thinking of making a finger protector from leather and tape. I don't seem to be able to include a flip in my shot motion. My brain sends the message to flip too late to do any good.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Scorpion, TBG taper 1/2" x 3/8", 5/8" Super Sure Roo, 3/8" steel.

Yep.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

So much helpful information on this subject. Right on that the Scorpion does respect the shooter so much that it does not respond with hand slaps or fork hits. And I agree it is important to establish dominance over the slingshot. I have one frame that is a delight to shoot and accurate but I always got that frequent hand and fork hit. Busted up or bloodied up my left hand on too many occasions and the frame was even so disrespectful that it was willing to scar itself up with permanent damage in order to sneak in that elusive bloody hand hit. I solved the problem for awhile by wearing a glove....but got tired of that and put the slingshot on restriction in solitary confinement for a couple of months. I just recently brought it back out and have been shooting it fine without the glove. I have gotten a few fork hits, always in the same spot just above the web of my left hand but they are much less frequent than before putting that frame on restriction. I'm convinced that it is all in my hold and release but by shooting other frames that are much more forgiving I was able to progress past that fork/hand hit phase somewhat.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Shoot heaver ammo. Move up to 7/16 steel. Might not take all the slap away but it will tame it down. Back in May I moved to heavier ammo and started twisting my pouch so my thumb is on the top at anchor. I have not hand a fork hit, not one, since then and hand slap is rare and mild.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Did accuracy get better or worse with the heavier and twisting the pouch!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> I am including a picture of the slingshot. Before it had whacked me so hard I'd put it up for trade but it shoots to accurately for me, I must tame this beast lol. I will try cutting one of my bands in half and see what that does for me. The pouches are 2 1/4 x 5/8 or so and fairly thin (not roo thin but thin for cow leather). I found today that I can shoot with my index finger kind of straight and I don't get hit but I am less accurate.
> 
> I'm thinking of making a finger protector from leather and tape. I don't seem to be able to include a flip in my shot motion. My brain sends the message to flip too late to do any good.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


~ The frame pic didn't show up.

~ Do you shoot gangsta style or forks vertical?

~ Where are you getting the slaps (index finger, other fingers, thumb)? It sounds like your index finger is the target for the slaps.

~ Pouch size sounds fine.

~ You stated that you tried 3/4" and also 1/2" bands but still get slaps. What is your draw length and band length?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I shoot gangsta, I'm getting hits on the cuticle of my index finger, I've tried band lengths of 6 and 7 inches, dram length is 34 inches.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Is it possible to have a frame that just pops you with the bands because of the shape of the frame?"

Now that I see what you are shooting, I'm going to say, "Yes". When I first started building I really liked the Moorhammer by Sprave. But no matter what size I made it, it would always bite me. Now Joerg does not shoot little ammo and apparently nothing he makes does either. Even a key chain size I made wanted 9/16-1/2". I have made other shooters with wider forks and most always get clipped. Like Dave say's," Shoot heavier ammo".


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Did accuracy get better or worse with the heavier and twisting the pouch!!


since i started using ott and a double cup pouch and twist the pouch i have had no fork hits or hand slaps i sh0ot 3/8 and 7/16 out of the same set up all gangster 1 inch to .75 tbg 6 inch active length.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

I cut a section of plastic from a black 5 gal. transmission bucket slightly wider than my hand tapered toward the bottom of my slingshot mounted 1/8 inch wire around the outline of the plastic piece mounted this to my sling just far enough out in front that my hand did not touch could shoot any ammo draw as far as I wanted too did not interfere with the shot got to where I didn,t flinch when I shot!!LOL


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my hands slapped so many times when I was young and dating it doesn't even bother me anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Know what you saying but there was this one girl she would give you a black eye!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a couple of suggestions to try.

*1 -* Tie your bands higher up on the forks. I would fill in the grooves and tie high. The pic below shows 3 frames that I never get handslaps with. They do not have fork grooves so I can tie quite high.

*2 -* If you are truly a 34" draw length then you are stretching those bands 485-566%. Try lengthening the bands to 7.5" to 7.75" with 3/4" to 7/8" flats. I shoot 425-450% without slaps.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I have a couple of suggestions to try.
> 
> *1 -* Tie your bands higher up on the forks. I would fill in the grooves and tie high. The pic below shows 3 frames that I never get handslaps with. They do not have fork grooves so I can tie quite high.
> 
> *2 -* If you are truly a 34" draw length then you are stretching those bands 485-566%. Try lengthening the bands to 7.5" to 7.75" with 3/4" to 7/8" flats. I shoot 425-450% without slaps.


I think I will try filling the grooves with rubber band wraps or maybe string and tieing further up the tip. I went from a chin anchor point to a behind the ear anchor point after cutting the bands out and did not think about the difference (nearly 4 inches <I have a big head>) Definitely could be part of the problem. Thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Try The Big Iron. I do bot get hand slaps even when shooting inch and a quarter bands with 3/8 ammo.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

stevekt said:


> If your slingshot slaps you then you should slap it back and establish dominance. It needs to know that you will not be disrespected.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

ty steve for brightening my morning. too funny.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I think all the good clues have been given out here: Less rubber, tapered, less stretch, light pouch, tie higher on the forks, make a leather finger guard if necessary.

I use 20/15mm TBG and a 60x18mm pouch for 9.5mm steel.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

if you have checked everything like shooting methods, you still have same problem. Maybe the reason is the bands has excessive power to carry the ammo. if you shoot bands without ammo, you will have much more chance to get hands slapped. have a test with bigger ammo to see if this will not happen.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Did accuracy get better or worse with the heavier and twisting the pouch!!


Better, and I think that because I never even give a thought to fork hits any more I'm able to concentrate more on keeping my form right and holding on anchor and follow through and all the other little things that together make the whole of accuracy. My shooting has improved since I showed up here and I became more aware of all the "parts" of good form that result in good shooting.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Know what you saying but there was this one girl she would give you a black eye!!


I knew one girl that wouldn't. :king:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> One thing that I know will cause it for sure is if the band grooves or ties are too low on the forks. The bands will whip around and get ya every time. Keep the bands tied as close to the top of the forks as possible. Hope this fixes it buddy. I know that I hate hand slap.


Exactly !


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

That girl was a Basket Ball player we missed 60 years together by 3 months in Janurary this year !!WS


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Water Snake 2 said:


> That girl was a Basket Ball player we missed 60 years together by 3 months in Janurary this year !!WS


60 years together, wow, that's really something.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am not getting significant hand slaps now. By significant I mean more than barely noticeable, I can tell it is touching my finger but not hard enough to be uncomfortable.

I extended my active band length by an inch. I also used extra long wraps for my wrap and tuck, which allowed me to wrap the band almost to the very tip of the frame. No loss of accuracy with these alterations so I am very happy  Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am glad it worked out!


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

Have you tried reducing the weight or finding smaller lighter pouches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

elwhitebean said:


> Have you tried reducing the weight or finding smaller lighter pouches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pouches are 2 1/4" x 5/8" made from thin leather, not roo thin but very thin for cow hide.


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

Hmm you shoot TTF or OTF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I am not getting significant hand slaps now. By significant I mean more than barely noticeable, I can tell it is touching my finger but not hard enough to be uncomfortable.
> 
> I extended my active band length by an inch. I also used extra long wraps for my wrap and tuck, which allowed me to wrap the band almost to the very tip of the frame. No loss of accuracy with these alterations so I am very happy  Thanks for all the input everyone!


glad you got it worked out. it'd be very hard to give up on an accurate frame.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol CJW


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

When I started out, I shot bands OTT and got hand slaps with nearly every shot. They didn't bother me, didn't hurt at all, barely stung. But then I saw some threads like this one which made me more aware of it and slaps started to bug me. It's funny how stuff like this gets into my head but it became like how some people describe flinching when shooting a firearm, although I don't believe that I flinch when shooting guns. So I switched to TTF which greatly reduced hand slaps. I'm still TTF.

I can't say that I never looked back because now, about four years later, I'm thinking about giving OTT another try. I think I shot better, progressed faster with bands OTT vs. TTF - and it took fewer shots to get into the zone between practice sessions. Also, I also do a small percentage of my shooting with looped tubes that slap me once in a while but I do enjoy them so perhaps more tubing is in my future.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It doesn't matter to me. I can miss just as easily with either OTT or TTF. Not sure why but sometime along the way the hand slaps stopped happening with OTT. I think it might have been due to an increase in hold and release technique or maybe it was that I stopped shooting irregular shaped rocks. Anyway, I've had a lot of fun learning to become more accurate and gradually decreasing the size of my targets. It is a lot more fun, for me, to hit the target than it is to miss. I know some don't agree but I look forward to knowing the fun of knowing that I can consistently shoot like some of those who post videos here. Like Kavala and his 66' dead eye shooting or joey knocking quarters out of the air with a PFS. Oh, can't forget Luck Over Skill and his many demonstrations with his favorite shooter the Top Shot. You can watch these guys shooting and tell that to them slingshot shooting for accuracy is fun.

Well, time for me to stop using reading today's posts as an excuse for not being outside shooting away. It is more fun to be out there shooting and doing what I can to improve my accuracy. I'm always looking for new ways to make accuracy more fun. Such as, I pulled some grass around a rose bush and discovered a dozen eggs the chickens had laid in an attempt to hide out their nest. Well I gathered up those 11 actually eggs and am using them as targets. I either set them on the ground or use a bottle cap to keep the from rolling on a shelf. Sure makes a mess when hit but it is fun to see them bust open and count the number of shots it takes to get a hit. Well, I'm at a good point where missing is not expected nor is it fun anymore to miss. I know I can do better and expect to do so. I'm doing what I can to eliminate all excuses, including just shooting for fun, from my memory replacing them with the fun I've had hitting my target. Seeing that spinner go round and round on the first shot of the day instead of having to shoot 20 times to get a hit is so much fun. No just to work towards continuing to hit the spinner shot after shot is a fun goal to work towards. Still have not figured out the video making and posting but look forward to doing so and to shooting like some of those guys who are obviously having fun becoming proficient with their slingshots. Well in the meantime, I'm having lots of fun learning, reading and implementing what I've picked up here from some of the great guys willing to share their journey on the path of having fun by becoming accurate slingshot shooters.

Okay, enough said, gotta get out there and have some fun shooting eggs. If I don't see some improvement the fun of shooting disappears for me. Like my brother shared with me yesterday, if I can't hit the target, may as well just shoot without a target and just have fun letting steel fly wherever it may.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> It doesn't matter to me. I can miss just as easily with either OTT or TTF. Not sure why but sometime along the way the hand slaps stopped happening with OTT. I think it might have been due to an increase in hold and release technique or maybe it was that I stopped shooting irregular shaped rocks. Anyway, I've had a lot of *fun* learning to become more accurate and gradually decreasing the size of my targets. It is a lot more *fun*, for me, to hit the target than it is to miss. I know some don't agree but I look forward to knowing the *fun* of knowing that I can consistently shoot like some of those who post videos here. Like Kavala and his 66' dead eye shooting or joey knocking quarters out of the air with a PFS. Oh, can't forget Luck Over Skill and his many demonstrations with his favorite shooter the Top Shot. You can watch these guys shooting and tell that to them slingshot shooting for accuracy is* fun*.
> 
> Well, time for me to stop using reading today's posts as an excuse for not being outside shooting away. It is more *fun* to be out there shooting and doing what I can to improve my accuracy. I'm always looking for new ways to make accuracy more *fun*. Such as, I pulled some grass around a rose bush and discovered a dozen eggs the chickens had laid in an attempt to hide out their nest. Well I gathered up those 11 actually eggs and am using them as targets. I either set them on the ground or use a bottle cap to keep the from rolling on a shelf. Sure makes a mess when hit but it is *fun* to see them bust open and count the number of shots it takes to get a hit. Well, I'm at a good point where missing is not expected nor is it *fun* anymore to miss. I know I can do better and expect to do so. I'm doing what I can to eliminate all excuses, including just shooting for *fun*, from my memory replacing them with the* fun* I've had hitting my target. Seeing that spinner go round and round on the first shot of the day instead of having to shoot 20 times to get a hit is so much* fun*. No just to work towards continuing to hit the spinner shot after shot is a* fun* goal to work towards. Still have not figured out the video making and posting but look forward to doing so and to shooting like some of those guys who are obviously having *fun* becoming proficient with their slingshots. Well in the meantime, I'm having lots of* fun* learning, reading and implementing what I've picked up here from some of the great guys willing to share their journey on the path of having* fun* by becoming accurate slingshot shooters.
> 
> Okay, enough said, gotta get out there and have some *fun *shooting eggs. If I don't see some improvement the *fun* of shooting disappears for me. Like my brother shared with me yesterday, if I can't hit the target, may as well just shoot without a target and just have* fun* letting steel fly wherever it may.


You have yourself an entertaining, rewarding and joyful day hitting targets.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Have bout 4 slings i rotate in my shooting each one is a little different in how it shoots and how I have to hold and draw, the arrow shooter is over the top hold the others sideways and the compound shooter has to be twisted up at about 30 degrees . Have been experimenting with formed pockets in my pouch that fits my 1/2 inch ammo if I do not form them too deep helps with the draw [easier to hold] and the shot ,with the tubes I use and the setup these are hard shooting very hard shooting slings. We have an oxbow of the Red River a range finder showed It was 223 yards from the top of the bank we were standing on to the waters edge on the other side with a tall tree line on the far bank could shoot a marble about 30 feet from the shore tried a 1/2 steel went clear over tree line on the other side lead might go farther I was surprised at this has anyone measured how far they shoot ? Fun to experiment and kill cans!!WS


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter to me. I can miss just as easily with either OTT or TTF. Not sure why but sometime along the way the hand slaps stopped happening with OTT. I think it might have been due to an increase in hold and release technique or maybe it was that I stopped shooting irregular shaped rocks. Anyway, I've had a lot of *fun* learning to become more accurate and gradually decreasing the size of my targets. It is a lot more *fun*, for me, to hit the target than it is to miss. I know some don't agree but I look forward to knowing the *fun* of knowing that I can consistently shoot like some of those who post videos here. Like Kavala and his 66' dead eye shooting or joey knocking quarters out of the air with a PFS. Oh, can't forget Luck Over Skill and his many demonstrations with his favorite shooter the Top Shot. You can watch these guys shooting and tell that to them slingshot shooting for accuracy is* fun*.
> ...


Got a good start on the having fun part. Then again, I'm always having fun at whatever I'm doing. If I can't do it to the best of my ability why bother.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Well you cantankerous, terminally unique, bloviating, Santa Claus Viking lookin'...

How DARE you shoot to get better?! You're to languish in mediocrity like the rest of us! Finding improvement to be fun is vulgar. Being able to hit a 1.5 inch target 30% of the time made me feel dirty. If I were to reach 50% I'd have to install a HAZMAT decontamination tent. Shooting to improve one's accuracy is drudgery, bordering on torture. Accept it, and be at peace with our savage and barbaric race.

Nice thing you did for Mako by the way. There may be hope for you yet...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Never really understood the concept of trying to be just like everyone else. Thanks for pointing out the absurdity of that goal.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

If you do not think outside the box the box has you trapped!! So that is why I felt hemmed in!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Try pointing the frame towards your target .. with some frames this works well for me ... also try not to flip the frame with the shot .. I'd say simple shot straight half inch would stop the handslap ! .. hope this helps pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> It doesn't matter to me. I can miss just as easily with either OTT or TTF. Not sure why but sometime along the way the hand slaps stopped happening with OTT. I think it might have been due to an increase in hold and release technique or maybe it was that I stopped shooting irregular shaped rocks. Anyway, I've had a lot of fun learning to become more accurate and gradually decreasing the size of my targets. It is a lot more fun, for me, to hit the target than it is to miss. I know some don't agree but I look forward to knowing the fun of knowing that I can consistently shoot like some of those who post videos here. Like Kavala and his 66' dead eye shooting or joey knocking quarters out of the air with a PFS. Oh, can't forget Luck Over Skill and his many demonstrations with his favorite shooter the Top Shot. You can watch these guys shooting and tell that to them slingshot shooting for accuracy is fun.
> 
> Well, time for me to stop using reading today's posts as an excuse for not being outside shooting away. It is more fun to be out there shooting and doing what I can to improve my accuracy. I'm always looking for new ways to make accuracy more fun. Such as, I pulled some grass around a rose bush and discovered a dozen eggs the chickens had laid in an attempt to hide out their nest. Well I gathered up those 11 actually eggs and am using them as targets. I either set them on the ground or use a bottle cap to keep the from rolling on a shelf. Sure makes a mess when hit but it is fun to see them bust open and count the number of shots it takes to get a hit. Well, I'm at a good point where missing is not expected nor is it fun anymore to miss. I know I can do better and expect to do so. I'm doing what I can to eliminate all excuses, including just shooting for fun, from my memory replacing them with the fun I've had hitting my target. Seeing that spinner go round and round on the first shot of the day instead of having to shoot 20 times to get a hit is so much fun. No just to work towards continuing to hit the spinner shot after shot is a fun goal to work towards. Still have not figured out the video making and posting but look forward to doing so and to shooting like some of those guys who are obviously having fun becoming proficient with their slingshots. Well in the meantime, I'm having lots of fun learning, reading and implementing what I've picked up here from some of the great guys willing to share their journey on the path of having fun by becoming accurate slingshot shooters.
> 
> Okay, enough said, gotta get out there and have some fun shooting eggs. If I don't see some improvement the fun of shooting disappears for me. Like my brother shared with me yesterday, if I can't hit the target, may as well just shoot without a target and just have fun letting steel fly wherever it may.


Your right pal !! And yes I do shoot because it's fun!!! And everyone should shoot for that reason  it's an outlet for me. Therapy!!!  thanks for the words bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

You are welcome Joey. You are a prime motivating factor to me why I should not be so lazy and get outside more in order to not just have fun shooting but to have fun improving my accuracy. For me, and I'll suspect no one else has this problem, it is only laziness that holds me back from becoming a more accurate shooter. Being brave enough and honest enough to willing admit my laziness is just one step in overcoming that laziness. The rooster is crowing but it is still dark outside. As soon as the sun peaks over the hill, I'll get out and start shooting. Not sure I'll ever be shooting coins out of the air but your dedication really does help keep me going.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thinking outside the box is the way it should be. Each one of us should be encouraged to grow and develop into who we are and not be totally conformed to the confines of the limited thinking that society so eagerly insists that we do. Why is it when we're honest with ourselves and others there is always someone there eager to attempt to slap us down to their level. They resort to insults and attempt to herd you back into the box.


What box? If you're referring to the adage that died in the late 80's I must take issue. I escaped that prison in the fourth grade and have been boxless since. JR, the point I was trying to make is that wanting to improve as we practice isn't thinking outside the box- it's universal, and fun for just about everybody. Why should someone be offended because you're trying to improve your accuracy? I'm certainly not. I'm sure Henry isn't either; his speed experiments don't mean he has disdain for accurate shooting, it means he added some valuable data to the pot regarding achievable velocities. We have no beef comrade- I love Santa Claus...


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey! Don,t leave us guess I did not see what was not in line ! I got barred from a Bowfishing site for positive comments about Trump ! So it goes on and on!!WS


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When you play in someone else's sand box you have to play by their rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

